# Case 1830 uniloader hydraulic issue



## redmcc (Jun 13, 2011)

It appears that the hydraulic relieve valve is lifting too early or leaking by. When the hydraulic fluid gets a little warm then it won't lift. I have changed the little hydraulic pump in the front of the hydro. Dealer states valves are not available and manual states the relieve is not rebuildable. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mowman3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a case 1830, need to get to drive chains, how do you get to them


----------

